# Two Days Left To Vote For Most Anticipated RPG of 2018!



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2017)

You may now vote for the most anticipated tabletop roleplaying game of 2018. Last week, I took nominations; this poll includes all qualifying nominated games. To qualify, it must be a standalone RPG, NOT a supplement, setting, adventure, sourcebook, expansion, or accessory, it must be currently scheduled for a 2018 release, and it must have received at least one nomination last week. Voting closes on Saturday 16th December. You may vote for more than one game. Last year's winner, _Trudvang Chronicles_ from RiotMinds, is pictured below.

*NOTE - THE POLL DOESN'T SHOW IN TAPATALK OR THE EN WORLD APP. YOU WILL NEED TO VISIT THIS PAGE ON A WEB BROWSER. SORRY!
*








*

Previous Winners
*

2013_13th Age_2015_Star Wars Force & Destiny_2016_Rifts for Savage Worlds_2017_Trudvang Chronicles_






[FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&amp]*Save*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Save*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]*Save*[/FONT]​


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 8, 2017)

None of the above. I'm waiting to see if Wizard of the Coast will bring back an out of print D&D campaign setting (and then open that setting up on DMs Guild).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2017)

John Carter  

I gave up on The Witcher after Gen Con and going to the seminars, did not like what I heard.


----------



## Sithikurro (Dec 8, 2017)

L5R 5th ed [MENTION=371]Hand of Evil[/MENTION] - can you write what you know about the Witcher RPG? I know next to nothing, except the fact that we had one Witcher RPG here in Poland years ago (didn't like it at all). But I guess the new one is something else.


----------



## JohnnyZemo (Dec 8, 2017)

Big Mac said:


> None of the above. I'm waiting to see if Wizard of the Coast will bring back an out of print D&D campaign setting (and then open that setting up on DMs Guild).




Setting material is easy to port to different editions, and there's so much old setting material available on DM's Guild (and in the books already on my shelves) that I'd rather have something new, but I seem to be in the minority as far as that goes.

At any rate, a setting wouldn't be eligible for this poll, so it's a moot point.

It would be interesting to see a "Most Anticipated Product (Other Than New RPGs)" poll. Might be too broad. Or a "Product I'd Most Like To Have That Has Not Been Announced Yet" poll.


----------



## AriochQ (Dec 8, 2017)

JohnnyZemo said:


> Setting material is easy to port to different editions, and there's so much old setting material available on DM's Guild (and in the books already on my shelves) that I'd rather have something new, but I seem to be in the minority as far as that goes.
> 
> At any rate, a setting wouldn't be eligible for this poll, so it's a moot point.
> 
> It would be interesting to see a "Most Anticipated Product (Other Than New RPGs)" poll. Might be too broad. Or a "Product I'd Most Like To Have That Has Not Been Announced Yet" poll.




It is not so much about porting it as it is using the setting for new content.  I have a bunch of stuff tied to Greyhawk I could offer on DM's Guild.  But, it is not allowed since all content needs to either be setting neutral or FR.  It would be possible to make it setting neutral, but it decreases the quality of the content IMHO.


----------



## FickleGM (Dec 8, 2017)

Numenera 2 is the only thing to which I am looking foward in 2018.


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Dec 8, 2017)

Showing my age by voting for Runequest, Kult, Dark Conspiracy and Warhammer 4th.


----------



## Arilyn (Dec 8, 2017)

This is a really good list, with a lot of variety in both theme and style. I'm particularly looking forward to "The Yellow King."  The premise is really cool, and well, Robin Laws! Can't go too far wrong with his game designs.

Also, really looking forward to Torg. Had so much fun with the original boxed set. I'm curious about Cortex, as well. I have a big soft spot for Warhammer, as it is the game that got me excited about the hobby, far too many years ago.

Looks like 2018 could be bad for my wallet.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 8, 2017)

Warhammer roleplaying looks to be having a big 2018 with three new editions/games for different settings, of which the original WFRP4 is my most anticipated game. Then Judge Dredd, possibly Vampire and Trinity, and a host of kickstarter projects I've backed which are quite long due...


----------



## gantry (Dec 8, 2017)

No Ghost Ops RPG, surprising.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2017)

*Voting Is Open For Most Anticipated RPG of 2018!*



gantry said:


> No Ghost Ops RPG, surprising.




Are you surprised that you didn’t nominate it?


----------



## spiggs18 (Dec 8, 2017)

For me it's easily Numenera 2 and InvisibleSun. I've become a Monte Cook Games Fanboy.


----------



## Kieriko (Dec 8, 2017)

Definitely Forbidden Lands. I love Tales From the Loop, I fully trust Fria Ligan.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 8, 2017)

Where's 6E D&D?


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Dec 8, 2017)

Big Mac said:


> None of the above. I'm waiting to see if Wizard of the Coast will bring back an out of print D&D campaign setting (and then open that setting up on DMs Guild).




Considering this vote is for full games and not just settings for existing game systems, nothing like that would be in the poll to begin with.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Dec 8, 2017)

Too many great games coming...

Definitely, VERY interested in the Capharnaum RPG currently.  The Kickstarter is still in full swing for any interested.  But Arabian flavored fantasy?  Yes please!  And even that description of the game is far too limiting to all of the flavors available in the Capharnaum RPG.

Cortex Prime is the return of one of my favorite game systems (Cortex Plus with the option for Cortex (Classic) and additional options).

Wraith: The Oblivion 20th Anniversary Edition - Hell ya!  I've been waiting on new material for Wraith for sometime.  It's the only WoD 20th anniversary edition that I went for, but I couldn't stay away.

Prince Valiant and Paladin both look great and I'm happy I backed those.  Same with Kult.

I had to back out of Invisible Sun's Kickstarter due to finance crash, but I'm hoping I'll be able to pull some funds together for it next year.

Lots of good things coming.  For the ones that I didn't help Kickstart...I hope I can find the money to grab all of them someway somehow.

=)


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 8, 2017)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Where's 6E D&D?




I'm also anticipating 6E.  And Modos 2 Deluxe Edition, and Titansgrave 2 (even if it's only on YouTube).

But of the nominated ones, I'm squarely expecting some design innovation from Alternity.


----------



## darkmoonrising (Dec 8, 2017)

Warhammer Fantasy 4th Ed is easily my most anticipated for 2018.

Other like Alternity and Esper Genesis I backed on Kickstarter so of course I have supported them on the poll here . There's a few on the list I haven't heard of before, so I might need to find out more. Lots of good choices upcoming new games for 2018, its a good time to be a gamer!


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 8, 2017)

Forbidden Lands, Spire, The Expanse


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2017)

be interesting to see how the results could change with another poll six months into the year.


----------



## JetstreamGW (Dec 9, 2017)

No Stars Without Number Revised? 

Admittedly Kevin might very well get it out before the end of the year.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 9, 2017)

Sithikurro said:


> L5R 5th ed [MENTION=371]Hand of Evil[/MENTION] - can you write what you know about the Witcher RPG? I know next to nothing, except the fact that we had one Witcher RPG here in Poland years ago (didn't like it at all). But I guess the new one is something else.




Setting wise the game is taking place during the early part of the war and focus is not on Witchers but other classes for players to play in that period of time.  This was very disappoint to hear for me.  Yes, there are Witchers but they are loners and shunned.  They did not talk much on the system, calling it a "life path" where actions impacted the characters.  

The good/bad news is that CD Project Red had not signed off of anything as of Gen Con 2017, so things could change, which I think may be happening, as no game release date has been forth coming.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2017)

JetstreamGW said:


> No Stars Without Number Revised?




Did you nominate it?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2017)

The leader has changed several times today. It's quite a hard-fought race!


----------



## JetstreamGW (Dec 9, 2017)

Morrus said:


> Did you nominate it?




I was unaware of a nomination process.


----------



## Birmy (Dec 9, 2017)

Morrus said:


> The leader has changed several times today. It's quite a hard-fought race!




Based on the nomination thread, I would have put money on Warhammer (which I'm not familiar with, so did not vote for it).


----------



## CFong (Dec 9, 2017)

So these are the games that I voted for, in no particular order:

1.) Mutant Crawl Classics RPG - Supported the Kickstarter for this. I love me some DCC, so a crazy, gonzo, gamma world-esque version of the game has me very excited
.
2.) Sentinel Comics RPG - On one hand, I'm not all the crazy about the Sentinels of the Multiverse card game. On the other hand, I tried this game out at this past Gen Con, and it was quite fun. Anyone remember Marvel Heroic Roleplaying from Margaret Weis Productions, which used the cortex rules? Well, Sentinels is essentially Marvel 2.0. I just ordered the Starter Kit today, and am looking forward to the full release of the core book next year.

3.) The Witcher Roleplaying Game - I love me some Witcher; the books are enjoyable, though I always have this nagging feeling that I'm losing something in translation whenever I read stories not written in their native language. But I digress; I also enjoyed the videogames. So a tabletop version of the Witcher? Sign me up! Now, I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't come out next year, but fingers crossed. My understanding is that it's being edited right now from R. Talsorian's latest blog posts, and it that process, needs approval from CD Projekt Red, so hopefully everything works out for us fans.

4.) Top Secret: The New World Order - So this genre normally doesn't get me excited, but the reason I supported this game on Kickstarter is because I actually played this game for a bit when I was a kid, and had some fond memories of the game, so I'm hoping this game will take me back and good times will be had by all.

5.) Torg Eternity - Got a nice Shadowrun vibe from this game, with its modern day marriage of fantasy and technology, so I backed this one on Kickstarter also. I think there's something wrong with me... Honestly haven't quite kept up with the progress of the game, but I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Dec 9, 2017)

Good news for the list...Capharnaum RPG just funded in Kickstarter a few hours ago.  No doubt it still could have made a 2018 showing even without funding, but now we know it will be on its way.


----------



## Olive (Dec 9, 2017)

WFRP 4e, The Expanse and MCC for me!


Sent from my iPad using EN World


----------



## Quintos_Dorn (Dec 9, 2017)

All the Warhammer games and Witcher



Hand of Evil said:


> John Carter
> 
> I gave up on The Witcher after Gen Con and going to the seminars, did not like what I heard.




I agree, I wasn't at the GenCon but for what I read, and coming from the company making the game. It's probably going to be some crappy game using their old crappy system only with a different setting. Disappointing... but well... I hope for the best.


----------



## Benji (Dec 9, 2017)

DMMike said:


> I'm also anticipating 6E.




So you're both anticipating 6E despite wizards creators specifically saying they haven't even thought of starting making it yet and they want the edition to run for a decade at least?


----------



## Arilyn (Dec 9, 2017)

Benji said:


> So you're both anticipating 6E despite wizards creators specifically saying they haven't even thought of starting making it yet and they want the edition to run for a decade at least?




Ummm, pretty sure the 6e comment is a joke...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2017)

Last year we had 5274 individual voters. This year we have 1410 after the first day. It would be awesome to beat last year!


----------



## THEMNGMNT (Dec 9, 2017)

I backed Top Secret, the game that introduced me to roleplaying when I was just a kid.


----------



## Benji (Dec 9, 2017)

Arilyn said:


> Ummm, pretty sure the 6e comment is a joke...




Ah, if it is, then don't I look silly.


----------



## KirayaTiDrekan (Dec 9, 2017)

I backed the Kult: Divinity Lost kickstarter so that's at the top of my list.


----------



## Dawid Wolski (Dec 10, 2017)

New Warhammer, the Old World fills my rpg slot for a fantasy setting. Can't wrap my brains around any other fantasy rpg.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Dec 10, 2017)

Dawid Wolski said:


> New Warhammer, the Old World fills my rpg slot for a fantasy setting. Can't wrap my brains around any other fantasy rpg.




You ought to check out the Capharnam RPG (still in Kickstarter, but funded).  It has an Arabian Nights feel to it.  I've played/owned a LOT of fantasy games (including 1st and 2nd editions of Warhammer Fantasy) and they are all fun and interesting in their own ways.  But the Capharnaum setting updates and the free to download quickstart are really scratching my itch for a new fantasy setting different from any I've seen before.  It's not a new game, but this is the first English translation I believe.


----------



## ugavine (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm hoping to see *Talislanta: The Savage Land *having Kickstartered it.


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 11, 2017)

Benji said:


> Ah, if it is, then don't I look silly.




Only a half-joke.  When you're owned by a corporation with $11,300,000,000 in market capitalization, your actions mean more than your words.

Also, "anticipated" doesn't mean "desired."

On the other hand, I hear there are some pretty good indies out there...


----------



## thekindgm (Dec 11, 2017)

I voted for Warhammer 40k but I'm also very interested in the Witcher RPG.


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 11, 2017)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Where's 6E D&D?




Probably 2020.


----------



## shemjaza (Dec 11, 2017)

Kult was one of the darkest and most interesting roleplaying games of the mid nineties, now it has merged with one of the best systems of the 21st century.

I could not be more enthused about a role playing game.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 11, 2017)

aramis erak said:


> Probably 2020.



I doubt it, to be honest. You could cite the 6 years or so between 4th and 5th, but 4th edition was a troubled edition and the expressed business plan for 5th is to keep the core rules going for as long as possible. Pathfinder has managed to keep going, unchanged, for a decade and they have a higher release rate than D&D fifth, with less avenue towards marketing the brand to other media. In 2024, it'll be the 50th Anniversary of D&D and I'll bet that Wizards won't want to rock the boat too much in the years building up to that event.

Moreover, if they want to have a new edition they need to sell a justification to the potential buyers, or else they'll just end up with another edition war rather than generating new sales. What reason(s) are there, currently, to warrant a new edition when the fanbase is generally happy with the current rules?


----------



## Massimiliano Gargano (Dec 11, 2017)

kult ^^


----------



## Johnny Angel (Dec 11, 2017)

Aces & Eights is also coming out with a new edition. I went in for the kickstarter for that as well as the new Alternity.


----------



## Matthew Jordan (Dec 11, 2017)

Where's Cyberpunk Red?

I also don't see PunkApocalyptic.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2017)

Matthew Jordan said:


> Where's Cyberpunk Red?
> 
> I also don't see PunkApocalyptic.




You didn’t nominate them.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 11, 2017)

The chance to put up your nominations was last week. This is the vote on the nominations that were listed then.


----------



## Dazumal (Dec 11, 2017)

Does anyone remember what game came in 3rd for "most anticipated RPG of 2017"?
Ooooohh waaait... it wasn't KULT DIVINITY LOST, wasn't it?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2017)

Dazumal said:


> Does anyone remember what game came in 3rd for "most anticipated RPG of 2017"?
> Ooooohh waaait... it wasn't KULT DIVINITY LOST, wasn't it?




You sound upset about something.


----------



## MidnightBlue (Dec 11, 2017)

Dazumal said:


> Does anyone remember what game came in 3rd for "most anticipated RPG of 2017"?
> Ooooohh waaait... it wasn't KULT DIVINITY LOST, wasn't it?




Heh...the life of a Kickstarter project.


----------



## dco (Dec 12, 2017)

Haha, Kult, perhaps this year... and Aquelarre is old news here, now we are waiting for Ragnarok tercera edicion.
From this list WFRP 4ed.


----------



## CubicsRube (Dec 12, 2017)

Forbidden lands - definately. Cant wait for hex crawling stronghild building goodness with a mkdern ruleset! For production values and slick rules,  im really a big fam of fria ligan at the moment.

Also the expanse rpg, because oh boy do i love that show!

I havent seen the witcher ruleset, but i love the ip and there could be some fantastic things done with it.

On the note of capharnum, fria ligan produce a scifi rpg called coriolis with is billed as "arabian nights in space" not fantasy, but definately a different take on the genre


----------



## Allan Prewett (Dec 12, 2017)

I would have voted for Up Wind


----------



## GMMichael (Dec 13, 2017)

I take my vote for 6e back.



TrippyHippy said:


> if they want to have a new edition they need to sell a justification to the potential buyers, or else they'll just end up with another edition war rather than generating new sales. What reason(s) are there, currently, to warrant a new edition when the fanbase is generally happy with the current rules?




See following link for a reason:
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/228...ne-Shift-Ixalan-Adventure?affiliate_id=182934

Next edition: Dungeons the Gathering


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 13, 2017)

DMMike said:


> See following link for a reason:
> http://www.dmsguild.com/product/228...ne-Shift-Ixalan-Adventure?affiliate_id=182934
> 
> Next edition: Dungeons the Gathering



Not really a justification for a new edition....but there may well be a setting supplement on it's way, possibly.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 13, 2017)

Numenera 2 and Invisible Sun are the only listed RPGs that I could possibly get my group interested in playing. Both build on familiar mechanics to games we have played before, and we have a few casual players who get confused by switching rulesets and games (e.g., 7th Sea, 5E D&D, Numenera, Fantasy AGE, Fate, etc.) that we are now trying to keep to a smaller set of games.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 13, 2017)

Added an extra day to the poll as I just sent out an email and want to give folks chance to see it and vote.


----------



## Vicent MartÃ­n Bonet (Dec 13, 2017)

I voted for AOSRPG WFRP4th And 40k wrath and glory. Most interested in the first, though.


----------



## Celebrim (Dec 13, 2017)

Of the list probably John Carter, N.O.W. and 'The Expanse' (even though I'm fairly sure the actual Expanse started out as an RPG before becoming a novel, and now being turned back into an RPG, but under what is presumably a different system than what originally inspired it).

However, to be honest I have no reason to buy anything on the above list simply because I'm unlikely to run anything on the above list.  I loved John Carter as a kid, but I can't imagine running a campaign on Barsoom.  N.O.W. seems likely to be a solid system, but I've never felt the need to run a game in 'the now'.  And if I did run a near future science fiction game, I'd probably do it under N.E.W. and roll out my own setting - but even so I've delayed buying the otherwise very excellent N.E.W. books simply because I don't foresee running a science fiction game nor do my current players seem interested.   

I expect most of my 2018 purchases to be for CoC, either classic stuff or the very well done 7e stuff that I can easily adapt (Grand Grimoire and The Star on the Shore are high on my priority list).  I also have some Mouse Guard stuff and some Pendragon stuff on my Christmas wish list, and might buy some N.E.W. stuff just for reading purposes.


----------



## Water Bob (Dec 13, 2017)

Top Secret!


----------



## Jorge Santos (Dec 14, 2017)

Waiting for KULT.


----------



## Oliver Peltier (Dec 14, 2017)

Invisible Sun


----------



## Darris James Martin (Dec 14, 2017)

I can't wait for a new edition to go back to the original World of Darkness. The VtM5e Alpha was pretty awesome. I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Turin2 (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm really excited for Western.
The Kickstarter looks great and I'm waiting for a fitting Wild West RPG since Aces & Eights quit production.
The new A&E looks to me like just a second Helping without much Effort, and I'm sceptic.
Western looks exciting and the Kickstarter included a lot of Con-Tested Adventures ... 
That will be Fun !


----------



## theoysterking (Dec 14, 2017)

Once I have Torg in hand, I may not run anything else!


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Dec 14, 2017)

DITTO!


----------



## Alex Bussers (Dec 15, 2017)

Numenera 2 and dusk city outlaws for me. Loved to grab that 7th sea also at KS but budget went a bit wrong around that time for me.


----------



## Frank Mitchell (Dec 16, 2017)

FWIW, my choices:
_
RuneQuest: Roleplaying in Glorantha_ I'm anticipating the most, since RuneQuest was my jam in college, and I've always loved the system.  Glorantha I'm on the fence about, but from the Quickstart it looks like they're retooling magic to fit the setting, which may be why I never got into it. 		 	
_
Paladin: Warriors of Charlemagne_, _Prince Valiant, the Storytelling Game_, and_ The Yellow King Roleplaying Game_ are givens, since I backed the Kickstarters.

_Mutant Crawl Classics RPG_ and_ Vampire: The Masquerade 5th Edition_ aren't really my jam, but I'm interested to see what comes out.  VtM may end up simpler mechanically if the playtest is anything to go by, and if the writers streamline MCC it might become my OSR game of choice.

The rest I'm vaguely interested in, but there's a lot of revivals and revised versions in this list.  (And I realize all of my picks fit into that category.)  _Invisible Sun_, the most original of the bunch, apparently folds in some good ideas, but the whole $200+ package with cards and dice and a big resin hand kinda lost me.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 16, 2017)

Voting is now over! I'll compile the results and post them soon!


----------



## achlys (Dec 16, 2017)

Kult!


----------



## Joe Darkblade (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm torn between Alternity and WH40k.


----------



## Valeria Lamas (Dec 17, 2017)

Vampire 5th ed!!!!
If cybrpunk get something new then i would vote for them too


----------



## Olive (Dec 19, 2017)

Am I missing something - why can't we see the full results? Top 10 is great but I'm interested in seeing it all...


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2017)

Olive said:


> Am I missing something - why can't we see the full results? Top 10 is great but I'm interested in seeing it all...




I promote the positive, not the negative.


----------



## Frank Mitchell (Dec 20, 2017)

Morrus said:


> I promote the positive, not the negative.




With 40 nominees, though, would it hurt to see the Top 20?


----------



## Caliburn101 (Dec 21, 2017)

nerfherder said:


> I've been waiting for the new RQ since the 80's




If you are talking an updated RQ d100 system - then you've missed it's release - it was called RQ6 originally but now it's called Mythras (and it's excellent by the way...);

http://thedesignmechanism.com/

If by RQ you mean Glorantha-only RQ, then you don't have long to wait for that;

https://www.chaosium.com/blog/rqgne...-known-as-runequest-roleplaying-in-glorantha/


----------



## Caliburn101 (Dec 21, 2017)

Frank Mitchell said:


> FWIW, my choices:
> _
> RuneQuest: Roleplaying in Glorantha_ I'm anticipating the most, since RuneQuest was my jam in college, and I've always loved the system.  Glorantha I'm on the fence about, but from the Quickstart it looks like they're retooling magic to fit the setting, which may be why I never got into it.




The system was updated to RuneQuest 6 two years ago and Design Mechanism did a fantastic job of it, it is by far the best version of the system to date. However it changed it's name to Mythras once Chaosium took the IP back to do their Glorantha-specific version.

So if you want the best iteration of the RQ Rules without Glorantha getting in the way (and I have played and enjoyed them all, so can compare with experience) then get Mythras, you won't regret it!

http://thedesignmechanism.com/


----------



## Frank Mitchell (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm well aware of _Mythras_ and quite like it, although (from experience with MRQII) combat can get a little fiddly for my tastes.  Luckily we've got OpenQuest.  (And Renaissance, and the now out-of-print _Magic World_ and _Basic Roleplaying_ Big Gold Book.  Plus old and new _Call of Cthulhu_, and _Revolution D100_, and _The Laundry_RPG, ...)   D100 adapts well to just about any setting, and with so many variants out there if one doesn't suit your game or style it's not too hard to mix and match.

I'm specifically looking forward to RQG because player characters seem more integrated into Gloranthan lore.  RQ2 posited all these great magical and historical events, while PCs puttered around with Bladesharp and the ruins of Big Rubble.  Let's hope they can get involved in the Hero Wars without, well, _Hero Wars_.


----------



## Vicent MartÃ­n Bonet (Dec 21, 2017)

Ow what a pity, the AOSRP didn't make it to the top 10.


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 21, 2017)

Shouldn't we be able to see the results now?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2017)

Lwaxy said:


> Shouldn't we be able to see the results now?




You can. They were announced announced a few days ago on the news page.


----------



## Lwaxy (Dec 22, 2017)

Ah... I was just looking at the poll here.


----------



## ss2020 (Feb 6, 2018)

Cyberpunk GenIsys came out in December it was awesome and GenIsys Games is following that game up with a game called Intergalactic. It looks like it will be just as good.


----------

